# My chances to get an apprenticeship?



## Tim67 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey guys.

I'm currently a college student in Philadelphia, but perpetual financial troubles have gotten me to thinking about just trying to get into a decent trade. I'm wondering if I have any chance of getting an apprenticeship with Philly's local IBEW, or if they only really go for people with experience outside the union or are big on the nepotism and whatnot.

I don't have any electrical experience. However, I see there's an aptitude test which is math-intensive -- I'm a Math/Econ major and I've taken Calculus III, Differential Equations, higher-level Abstract Linear Algebra yadda yadda, plus I've always just been good at standardized testing so I think I can probably expect a(or very close to a) perfect score on the aptitude test. Will this, coupled with my math background and a reasonable understanding of the sciences, give me a leg up and maybe make up for my lack of experience?

Plus I'm a HUGELY pro-union guy, like I've studied the issues inside out and argue in favor of unions all the time in various circumstances -- maybe talking this up during an interview will score some points?

Just wondering if I have any shot or if it's not even worth losing the application fee. Thanks.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Tim67 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm currently a college student in Philadelphia, but perpetual financial troubles have gotten me to thinking about just trying to get into a decent trade. I'm wondering if I have any chance of getting an apprenticeship with Philly's local IBEW, or if they only really go for people with experience outside the union or are big on the nepotism and whatnot.
> 
> ...


The math is basically like low level high school algebra. There's no way you will get in right now. Work is the worst it's been since the great depression and most people that get on are referred by a contractor. Keep going to college and get that degree.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> The math is basically like low level high school algebra. There's no way you will get in right now. Work is the worst it's been since the great depression and most people that get on are referred by a contractor. Keep going to college and get that degree.


 
Not necessarily true, I cannot speak for Philly and Henderson should only speak for his area. In Washington DC they took apprentices this year.

There is a Philly member here, let him chime in on this.

We also have a few open shop men earning a living around Philly.

BUT with your math back ground, get into electrical engineering
.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with Brian. Why break your body down if you dont have to? You are well on your way to some type of degree. However if you want to get in by all means go for it.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I also agree with Brian.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

My local took in apprentices, just an extremely small class. So small that you definitely had to know someone to get in. I'm assuming he doesn't have any connections or he wouldn't be posting here asking us.


----------

